

Can any tablet OS challenge Android and iOS? - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/can-any-tablet-os-challenge-android-and-ios-7000018313/

======
Zigurd
I wish I could get Ubuntu on a Haswell CPU in a form factor as slick as
Surface Pro, plus a lightweight 1080p 17" monitor. That means I could bring a
dual-screen development system with me in my bag that would be lighter than
the 17" laptop I currently for coding on the road.

